# Single v. double coat in the LC Shepherd



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay, stupid question since I have had shepherds my whole life. The last two have been long coat because I love the look. In fact my current boy I consider most beautiful of all.

My question is...how can I tell if my boy is single or double coat long coat? I have read everything about a rough outer coat and soft inner coat.

My girl LC had long curlier wavy fur, rough and the back of her thighs felt like sheep wool. She seemed thick in depth.

My boys fur (1 year old) parts right down the back and is soft and silky like some shampoo commercial. It parts like the red sea. I can see the skin when I separate the fur. Is he single coat? It is soft which confuses me, yet when I brush his back and sides it is simple and not much comes out.

I love the way his fur parts.

Question 2: Is the single coat LC better in the heat or worse? My earlier girl seemed to pant more than him.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you have any photos of him? That might help. From your description it does sound like he could be single coated.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> My girl LC had long curlier wavy fur, rough and the back of her thighs felt like sheep wool. She seemed thick in depth.
> My boys fur (1 year old) parts right down the back and is soft and silky like some shampoo commercial. It parts like the red sea. I can see the skin when I separate the fur. Is he single coat? It is soft which confuses me, yet when I brush his back and sides it is simple and not much comes out.
> Question 2: Is the single coat LC better in the heat or worse? My earlier girl seemed to pant more than him.


 Our female is a long stock, she has an undercoat, but more on her thighs, scruff and sides than on her back. The fur on her back sort of parts down the middle, waves and does it's own thing. The fur on her sides sticks straight out in the winter as the undercoat thickens. (makes her look like she's gained 10lbs!) Tail is coarse.

As a pup it did part down the middle and it was very silky. She turned 3 in October and this is the first winter where I could really notice the undercoat getting thicker. Maybe it takes some dogs longer to develop it?

Annie (long stock) tolerates the heat much better than Harley. (stock coat) She'd lay outside in the blazing son all day if I let her. Harley is quicker to pant and more likely to seek shade or come in the house and turn on the AC.  Annie sheds more seasonally, Harley sheds all the time.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay. Here are some pics of his fur...single or double?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I see undercoat in the photos. So he's a long stock.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks! Guess he is just so silky compared ot my last LC, who was much rougher to the touch that I was wondering.

Oddly he does great in Vegas. At daycare he loves to go outside and play in 90 degrees, of course splashing in the baby pool


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That's a double coat. As he grows older, the undercoat will come in thicker, so enjoy the "part" while you can.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

He's still young so it could be his adult coat is still growing in?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Tumble weed hair balls around the house every other day? Long stock coat


----------

